# Spiele (LoL,CSGO...) ruckeln trotz 60+ FPS



## umutcan123 (24. Mai 2018)

hallo freunde,
Wie ihr schon im titel lesen könnt, hab ich ein merkwürdiges problem. immer wenn ich versuche league of legends zu spielen, hab ich trotz 60 fps sehr starke ruckler und auch ein sehr starkes tearing, doch wenn die fps dann so bei 120/130 sind, ruckelt es kaum bis garnicht, was ich nicht verstehen kann, da mein laptop nur einen 60hz monitor hat und früher das problem nicht bestand. wenn ich vsync aktiviere, laggt das spiel zwar nicht mehr, doch ich habe verzögerungen die ja für vsync bekannt sind. Ich hab schon sehr viel versucht, alle treiber aktualisiert, mit alten treibern versucht, in den nvidia systemsteuerungen rumgespielt, nvidia geforce experience etc, leider hat nichts geholfen. 

was ich noch unbedingt erwähnen sollte, ist dass ich ein problem mit meiner festplatte habe, nämlich ist sie dauernd auf 100% ausgelastet. Dagegen hab ich auch schon sehr viel versucht doch nichts hat funktioniert. Würd das problem mit lol noch bestehen, wenn ich mir ne neue festplatte bzw eine ssd holen würde?

zu meiner hardware:
intel core i5 4210u
nvidia geforce gt 940m
Toshiba mq01abd100 hdd mit 1tb
8gb ram


----------



## iReckyy (24. Mai 2018)

Die 100% Auslastung deiner HDD sprechen dafür, dass diese wohl für die starken Ruckler verantwortlich ist.

Es könnte auch an dem etwas knappen RAM von 8Gb liegen, was dazu führt, dass während des Spielens so oft auf die HDD zugegriffen wird.

Mehr RAM, bzw. eine SSD müssten für Abhilfe sorgen.

Mit deiner CPU wirst du aber generell Problem haben,  hohe fps zu erreichen.


----------



## umutcan123 (24. Mai 2018)

okay gut, am ram wirds nicht liegen da sie kaum ausgelastet ist, aber wie kann es sein dass ich mit vsync keine ruckler mehr habe?


----------

